# Käfer ? Frosch mit 6 Beinen ? UrZeitTier ?



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen !

Wir haben in unserem Teich ein Tier, das nur sehr schwehr zu sehen ist, meißt nur als 'Schatten'
Es lebt am Boden, läuft ( oder besser gleitet) recht schnell darüber hinweg und ist farblich dem Sandboden sehr gut angepasst.
Es ist ca so groß wie ein 2 Euro Stück, nicht ganz rund sondern ein klein wenig Oval ( würd ichs beschreiben), ob der Kopf deutlich abgesetzt ist, würd ich eher verneinen, wenn auch eindeutig ein ende 'vorne' ist. Der Kopf ( der 'Hals') ist eher mit einen kleinen Delle im Oval der Gesammttieres abgesetzt. Hat 6 ( recht kurze? -Stummel - ) Beine (die Bewegung beim Kriechen schaut aus, als wären die Beine 'amputiert' ) und wenn ichs nicht besser wissen würde, würd ich sagen : eine kleine Kröte mit 6 Beinen.
Schaut aus, als wäre er mit Schlamm bedeckt und hat ( glaub ich ) so kleine Warzen am Körper verteilt (deshalb auch Kröte, nicht nur, weil die Körperform ähnlich ist ), die aber auch wie kleine Steine ausschauen könnten. Alles wie gesagt grau, dem Untergrund angepasst.

Das Tier ist eher platt gedrückt.
Der Bauch scheint glatt und grünlich zu sein. ( hab zufällig einmal eins gefangen, aber keinen Fotoapparat bei der Hand gehabt.
Sehen kann mans im Flachwasser oft nur als Schemen oder Schatten, ganz selten etwas genauer.

Wenn JuressikPark bei mir wäre, würd ich sagen, wir haben so ein kleines Ding im Wasser. Schaut echt Urzeitlich aus.

Wer kann mir helfen, das 'Ding' zu bestimmen ? Hab bis jetzt in keinem Buch auch nur annähern was ähnliches gesehen.

Danke
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Andi,

such mal unter "Libellenlarve" hier od. bei Tante Google.
Es könnte die Larve des Plattbauchs sein.

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2007)

Hi Eugen !

Danke für die Antwort.
Irgendwie scheint mir bei Goo.. jeder das gleiche Bild der Larve der __ Plattbauchlibelle zu verwenden 

Ich bin noch nicht ganz überzeugt, das es dieses Getier ist, das ich meine. - aber in einem Bestimmungsbuch steht, das die Larve oft so voll Schlamm ist, das man die Zeichnung nicht sieht.- Könnte wieder hinkommen.

Das eigentliche was mich im Vergleich stört ist, das die Bilder der Larve alle eher länglich sind, das was ich gesehen hab, eher rundlicher ist.
Kann aber auch Täuschung sein !

Vielleicht werd ich nochmal fündig und kann dieses Getier Fotografieren.
Auf jeden Fall danke für deine Antwort.

Andi


----------

